# Deuce at 10 weeks



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

AWWWWW!!!! What a sweetheart! I love his big baby-teeth filled smile in the first picture - you can tell he is a very happy little boy  And the sleeping pictures are just too adorable...makes me want a puppy!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,what a cute furball!!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He looks like a happy little monster in that first picture--so cute!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

What a beautiful Golden pup, better put those shoes away if you like em'.
Very nice pictures of a very nice dog.
Wagondog


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deuce is adorable! The photos show a happy, mischievous fuzzbutt


----------



## Deuce (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks all! He is a bundle of fun and very bright.



wagondog said:


> ...better put those shoes away if you like em'...


Actually those are our "no-chew training shoes". They are there on purpose.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

What a beautiful pup you have there! I love the name as well. Keep the pics coming....they are great!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a fluffy little furball. He's sooooo cute!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is extremely cute and looks so huggable. Enjoy!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh my goodness, he is a particularly cute puppy!! Just look at that face, he is making me broody for a puppy!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures! What a cute pup!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Super Cute!!! Look at his smile!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a perfect rolly poly puppy there. Enjoy every second of it and be sure to share lots of pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The first and last picture are my favorite. He is just a real cutie and makes me want another puppy.


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Boy, if that doesn't make you want to have another puppy - nothing will. SOOOOO cute!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Awwwww so cute  Deuce touched my heart!


----------

